# anyone build greenhouse



## skullcandy (Jul 1, 2014)

i am courious about putting a small green house over my plants i am wondering if there is any certain height that they need to be to help them function right . like height of side walls and of center ridge and the width i am going with only five feet wide just enough for the plant but am thinking that might caise to much heat for the plant being its close to it .

any one tryed this how did it work out and what be your opinion on the height and width i only got two plants and the green house is more to hide the plants from neibors peaking over the wall , and family visiting just so its not in the open .


----------



## deadkndys (Jul 1, 2014)

I built mine out of pvc. Cost me around 150 for the GH film and pvc. You're gonna want to anchor it too or it WILL be destroy by a strong wind,already happened to me once but luckily i was able to repair it.

I went with the A frame just because I felt I could utilize the space more then with a hoop design. 

View attachment DSC_0132.jpg


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jul 1, 2014)

I have a small greenhouse that is about 5 x 6 that I start veggies in because our growing season is so short.  I got mine on sale at Big Lots for about $50.  I have used it for 2 years now and I am quite sure it will hold up for another year or 2.  One thing I can tell you is that it will get HOT in there.  Some times the temps climbed over 100, even with a small exhaust fan...and that was with outdoor ambient temps in the 80s.  Any plans to deal with the heat?


----------



## DrFever (Jul 1, 2014)

well depending  on actual size  you want   your going to need a big fan  venting  it out  cause it gets  quite humid and extremely hot     IMO    start with a base  we  went concrete  12"   then aluminum  for structure  from  the base  also  we     we ran  long rods  on poly  tied in bottom ...  so we could  roll up  side wall poly  for added  air and heat control         2    36 " fans  one drawing other   exhausting   pully  fan types   so my  guess is     5 wide by 10  long by 10 high   would work good for you 

View attachment picture522l.jpg


----------



## pcduck (Jul 1, 2014)

Checkout the link in my SIG. You may find some useful info


----------



## joe1313 (Jul 15, 2014)

I built a 12x22 x 6 foot high with pvc 2x4 and 4x4s.I live in the desert and have sun filtering screen.The screen lets in enough sun light and a lot of the heat escapes through the fabric.I use it for my weed and veggies.One side is weed the other is veggies. Works great for me


----------



## skullcandy (Jul 21, 2014)

i live in the hills and it rains or drizzels alot in the fall/winter i have cut out an idea for the plants enough to keep the drizzels off the plants during flowering I think its enough to get some healthy bud .


----------



## vostok (Aug 9, 2014)

skullcandy said:


> i live in the hills and it rains or drizzels alot in the fall/winter i have cut out an idea for the plants enough to keep the drizzels off the plants during flowering I think its enough to get some healthy bud .



Avoid the greenhouse situation like above, its vital to growers in temperate climates, to be able to dry the plants off like real quick, after a drizzle or storm, the best way is to offer some shelter, from the wet, and yet have great ventilation to avoid the (bud rot)fungi spores from setting up camp.

Vital to any grower is to be able to grow and complete the grow before the annual wet arrives
Those with greenhouse should build in some auto extract fan for the same reason


----------



## skullcandy (Feb 18, 2015)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> I have a small greenhouse that is about 5 x 6 that I start veggies in because our growing season is so short.  I got mine on sale at Big Lots for about $50.  I have used it for 2 years now and I am quite sure it will hold up for another year or 2.  One thing I can tell you is that it will get HOT in there.  Some times the temps climbed over 100, even with a small exhaust fan...and that was with outdoor ambient temps in the 80s.  Any plans to deal with the heat?



excuse me for not getting to this sooner THG but i am not sure what to do for the heat aside from leave the top open i am going to do a wood frame and start th steeting about 4 " from the top on both sides this should let the heat excape yet keep the inside protected at least most of it . that with the sides open should give them protection from late rains when budding and the hail the small ice balls turned my last two plants in too males . after they had already show them selfs as female


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 18, 2015)

I am thinking that you may need an exhaust fan to keep temps in check.  If the top is open, it will not keep the rain out.  Opening at the top of the side walls are most likely not going to allow enough hot air to escape.  You may have to experiment.  There are large commercial greenhouses around where I live as we have a lot of geothermal activity in the area and they can warm them in the winter with geothermal hot water.  Even in the winter, they sometimes run the big huge exhaust fans when the sun is shining.


----------



## zem (Feb 18, 2015)

it depends on how much the grower wants to control the climate. for a smallish personal greenhouse, you really might be able to get by without the use of exhaust fans. i live in an area of hot sunny summers, i spray white lime over the greenhouse and i raise all the sides like curtains and i have green pest nets all around, this allow plenty of airflow with shading but temps remain like outside. with a closed gh and evaporative padyou can further lower the temps


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 19, 2015)

Even with my small greenhouse, the temps get way too hot.  Temps can and will raise 20+ degrees over ambient temps on the south side of the house.  I move plants from the greenhouse to the raised beds as soon as I can after danger of frost, which is somewhere towards the end of May.

I think that you will just have to watch the temps and be prepared to use some kind of fan if you need it.  You will most likely only want to use evaporative pads if your RH is lower.  I can always get away with it as it is as arid as the Sahara Desert in the summer where I live.  Every climate is different.  I think you will figure it out as you go along.


----------



## zem (Feb 19, 2015)

THG if you shade the greenhouse roof and remove all the walls, you will get temps that are less than in direct sunlight. my greenhouse is 17'x45' and on a roof, when i remove the walls it becomes pretty windy. it is about 8ft high in the middle. i guess if it was lower, the heat would be much more


----------



## BenfukD (Feb 19, 2015)

I do fine with just air movement .  But mine is not closed off.


----------



## skullcandy (Feb 19, 2015)

i am going to exepriment being I have no experience with it the sides walls can stay up a foot or so that with the open top should give enough air flo for the heat if not well there is always removing the walls more . 
I will keep all suggestions in mind though I see how it all works out


----------

